
Designing Safe Software Systems Part 2 (2009) - noblethrasher
http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/designing-safe-software-systems-part-2/228701618
======
hNewsLover99
A classic DrDobbs blog. Here's a link to Walter Bright's preceding part 1
blog:

[http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/safe-
systems-...](http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/safe-systems-from-
unreliable-parts/228701716)

------
i_feel_great
This article mentions "dual path".

Can anyone confirm the tale that some aircraft/spacecraft have the same system
built with different versions of Ada/Ada compilers on different hardware
running at the same time for redundancy?

